# 2.8 30v engine is it really a lost cause or is there any room for more power?



## xenonpimpdotcom (Nov 8, 2006)

simple question. What can i do to get more power out of my 2.8l 30v v6 engine its a bit on the animic side.


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: 2.8 30v engine is it really a lost cause or is there any room for more power? (xenonpimpdotcom)*

You may not get much love here. Try the C5 forum:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=14
Cheers, and good luck,
Aaron


----------



## Steen (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: 2.8 30v engine is it really a lost cause or is there any room for more power? (xenonpimpdotcom)*

Sorry, but it's a lost cause. I had one several years ago, chipped it. Normally aspirated cars don't get much out of a chip mod. If you can feel 10 hp (if it's really there), you're a better man than I. There is a supercharger mod that would work, but it's probably $5k and I don't know what reliablity is. Google "Audi SuperCharger" and you can find it. I think the company is Perf Engineerying Systems. And, what does that do to your re-sale, if you care. Short of the supercharger, don't waste a dollar. Enjoy your car the way it is, or trade it for a used S6 wagon like i did, or a 2.7t sedan.


----------

